# Back in Black - The Capri



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

We just made the first showing of a project that has been fairly long in the making. Not fully finished yet, but I thought you might like it...


----------



## edwelly (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn, that thing has got to sound good. Got any pics of the outside? Also, what's it using for sub bass?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Pretty neat. Nice job. I don't want to sound like I'm nit-picking but is that chicken wire that you used for the grills? The unevenness of the grill cloth is pulling my eyes away from the suberb job you did elsewhere.


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

Lasercut stainless steel if im not remembering it wrong. 



chuyler1 said:


> Pretty neat. Nice job. I don't want to sound like I'm nit-picking but is that chicken wire that you used for the grills? The unevenness of the grill cloth is pulling my eyes away from the suberb job you did elsewhere.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chicken wire?? Looks cool as hell man. Very unique.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Nice suede job!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like every taught for pure SQ has been made here. I'm amazed. Bravo!


----------



## Antnee77 (Aug 1, 2006)

F#1 Status? This thing has to sound good! What kind of amp is that, Genisis?


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

HU : F1 status
Amps : 3 Celestra Va210
Speakers : Ncore Anthem 5r (Jjazz 5 and SS Ringradiator),
Sub : Ncore Anthem 10 (Tweaked Peerless XXLS)
Rbsarve : correct me if something is wrong.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> Pretty neat. Nice job. I don't want to sound like I'm nit-picking but is that chicken wire that you used for the grills? The unevenness of the grill cloth is pulling my eyes away from the suberb job you did elsewhere.


According to the EMMA rules, ve have to protect the speakers with something that won´t let a 3 cm (1.2") sphere trough, so they are water jet cut 5 mm aluminium in 25 mm wide honycomb pattern that is bent to follow the curvature of the dash. Least acoustically intrusive way we could think of.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome!!!!

More pics please!


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, good job on fabrication.


----------



## Antnee77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sportsterdanne said:


> HU : F1 status
> Amps : 3 Celestra Va210
> Speakers : Ncore Anthem 5r (Jjazz 5 and SS Ringradiator),
> Sub : Ncore Anthem 10 (Tweaked Peerless XXLS)
> Rbsarve : correct me if something is wrong.


Ncore huh? Never heard of them. Where can you buy those?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

In Sweden. I happen to own 50% of the company... :/


----------



## Fozz (Dec 16, 2005)

So will I beable to listen to this car in CANADA or the States??? Would be good to compare it to Phil's car.


----------



## Antnee77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> In Sweden. I happen to own 50% of the company... :/


Oh yeah? They have a website by any chance?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Currently there is no plan´s to take it stateside. 
We´ll see how it does in next year´s EMMA-competetions. If we manage to get the results we want we might want to attempt "World champion", but there is a bit of freight involved... 

We do have one, but It´s in swedish only since that´s our market.

www.n-core.se


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats guys..

We've been looking forward to seeing that car for quite a while.. I better get my ass to Sweden soon and have a listen 

Possibly you should mention all the Cardas cables as well ))

Regards
JJ
JJAZ


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The "chicken wire"


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

now thats some nice looking 'chicken wire'


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

JJaz : post some pics and info of your car too !


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> now thats some nice looking 'chicken wire'


Agreed. I stand corrected. I suppose if all is in the name of sound quality a little visual sacrifice can be made...but they still look badass. I'm sure if I saw it in person I would never have noticed.

Let's see some more pics!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Yea more pics, inside outside, rear......umm yea.


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

Great fabrication work.

One question though.....doesn't setting the drivers so far back in the dash like that create some issues such as beaming? Seems to me that a more standard approach would be pulling it foward for a flatter, wider baffle. Just curious if you tried a few different mounts and why you choose that kind.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

We've been building on this one for 2 years now. So we tried a few things out, yes...

"a more standard approach" is not really what this one is about... 

The exterior is not really at the level where we want to spead more pics on the net yet. Some paintwork still to be done. This one is pretty good though.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

is that a Lancia?


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sportsterdanne said:


> JJaz : post some pics and info of your car too !


It's on the N-Core website.. Though I need to mail Erik a batch of pictures so he can complete the description.

Guess he's to busy at the moment anyway, but I'll kick his ass until he completes it 

Regards from Denmark
Johnny
JJAZ


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

If you send them I will put them up. 

The car was actually a Ford. A UK one. Since we changed the engine to a VW diesel to be sure not to have any ignition noise and use a Volvo tranny, plus the extensive other modifications we're not quite sure what it is anymore.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> The car was actually a Ford. A UK one.


Well, it´s a German one, but anyway..


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Sportsterdanne said:


> JJaz : post some pics and info of your car too !


Just mailed Erik 11Mb of pictures.. Now it's up to him.. The install isn't complete though, but it will be over time (I hope  ).


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

1. Closeup on sub grill.

2. Sponsors. Cut from 12mm (½") stainless.

3. Stand for the sponsordisplay. Weight 25 kg (55 lbs)

4. Milled Ringradiator.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

There, some metal porn..


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

cool metal work, must've been fun... nice nipple on there lol.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

J:son said:


> 1. Closeup on sub grill.
> 
> 2. Sponsors. Cut from 12mm (½") stainless.
> 
> ...


Dude I'm totally digging that Thor's Hammer stand base. I would put that on the wall, not the floor! It's totally \m/ and makes me want to throw some Enslaved, Amon Amarth, Falkenbach, or Borknagar in the CD player.  

Ryan


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The hammer (Mjölner) alone is about 3 feet long and as J-son said, wheights in at 55 lbs...


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> The car was actually a Ford. A UK one. Since we changed the engine to a VW diesel to be sure not to have any ignition noise and use a Volvo tranny, plus the extensive other modifications we're not quite sure what it is anymore.


hahaha... Very nice. 

Leo


----------



## Tirefryr (May 15, 2005)

Can't say I'm too keen on the car or the install, but I love to see hard work and dedication like this. Just the thought and preparation behind this has got to be insane, let alone the task itself. great job!


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

looks pretty fukkin sick...


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Some pics before the winters testing and tweaking begins.

In other words. This is probably the last pics of this config. 

Gonna be way better next year..


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Two more..


----------



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I think im going to have to agree with crash813 on this one...

Recessing those drivers was one of the worst decisions you could've made (sound quality wise). It looks nice aesthetically, but makes HUGE compromises in the way your drivers are going to perform. Its all about install. You're going to get all sorts of terrible reflections in there, and an uneven response diffraction wise that cannot be fixed with equalization or other electronic means.

Im not sure if this is feasible or not for you, but this might fix the problem.

Flush mount the drivers inside those chambers and line the top, bottom, and sides with 703 rigid fiberglass. The fiberglass will absorb all reflections >250hz, and if you cover it with grille cloth it wouldnt look too bad either


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow I love how everything is done custom, and looks seamless, great job guys. I'm currently working on rebuilding my center console, and if it looks even half as good when it's done I'll be happy.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

For those who whant to get a more in-depth view on how it is built here is the Installation judgeing guidebook for the Capri:
http://n-core.se/images//judgeing.pdf

And the recess is not by chance, that much we can tell you. And reflections is not our problem. 

This car has one of the widest soundstages with the most accurate horizontal and vertical placements that you are likely to find anywhere. We are not fully happy with the stage depth and there is a fair bit of final tweaking left. But that´s what it´s all about right?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

how do you like the peerless xls or xxls vs the x10 d2 or d4 it replaced?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You don't need to sheild speaker cables. I have speaker cables under tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of watts of RF both AM and FM and have yet to have RF creep back into a system via that route. Amplifier output impedance is way too low.

Chad


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> how do you like the peerless xls or xxls vs the x10 d2 or d4 it replaced?


The Xenon is a very good sub up to 45 Hz, huge amount of resolution there. Above 50 it starts to get a bit sloppy and does not reproduce the bass lines with the correct tactility. 

As we are using 5,25"-ers they do need a higher crossover frequency  

The XXLS in use is not a standard driver. It was custom built by Peerless Fabrikerna for this car.  In a word it´s fabulous. 

About shilding. All wires in the car is shilded. No chances here.
The VA210´s will amplify all they way up to 300 kHz or something, and the D29´s has a bit of extended frequency output aswell. WAY more sensetive then any other amp I´ve heard. But on the other hand it sounds more correct then any other amplifier I´ve heard. At near $4000 a piece they should.


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

Uhm- do you drive the car?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

lol what I thought....lets be honest the xenon woofer kills below 40hz sucks above 50hz.  

Just tryign to get an idea of how the xxls sounds...never heard one but def. want to


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Relax said:


> Uhm- do you drive the car?



Sure.

The car is totally street legal.
You sit absolutelly perfect in the car if you are over 5 ft 10".
The driving position is similar to a racing/formel car = perfect.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

chad said:


> You don't need to sheild speaker cables. I have speaker cables under tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of watts of RF both AM and FM and have yet to have RF creep back into a system via that route. Amplifier output impedance is way too low.
> 
> Chad


Need to and need to.

There is looooott of things done to tha car that I didnt "need" to do.
But if the rest of the car is built with as few compromises as possible, the shielded speekercable was one of the cheapest "extras".


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

J:son said:


> Need to and need to.
> 
> There is looooott of things done to tha car that I didnt "need" to do.
> But if the rest of the car is built with as few compromises as possible, the shielded speekercable was one of the cheapest "extras".



Whatever floats your boat  

It IS one cool fekin ride!

Chad


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

chad said:


> Whatever floats your boat
> 
> It IS one cool fekin ride!
> 
> Chad



Thanx..  

It´s gonna get worse..


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

J:son said:


> Thanx..
> 
> It´s gonna get worse..



I am guessing since the PXI is there there will be a 3 way plus sub upgrade?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Nope. The PXI is actually the weak point of the system.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> Nope. The PXI is actually the weak point of the system.



lol you call that weak


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

We had your head unit combo in last year and in honesty I can´t see where the extra outlay has gone. Hopefully it get´s better after service. Looking strongly at getting a DEQX as an alternative.


----------



## Relax (Apr 24, 2006)

J:son said:


> Sure.
> 
> The car is totally street legal.
> You sit absolutelly perfect in the car if you are over 5 ft 10".
> The driving position is similar to a racing/formel car = perfect.



Where are the gauges and stuff?


----------



## crabbdaddy (Nov 27, 2006)

chad said:


> You don't need to sheild speaker cables. I have speaker cables under tens of thousands upon tens of thousands of watts of RF both AM and FM and have yet to have RF creep back into a system via that route. Amplifier output impedance is way too low.
> 
> Chad


you should know three things about the swed's and the swiss....1) they always over engineer 2) its always expensive 3) it lasts forever.....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

crabbdaddy said:


> you should know three things about the swed's and the swiss....1) they always over engineer 2) its always expensive 3) it lasts forever.....



3) So do my radio stations... And they get hit by lightning on a regular basis, among other things here


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Relax said:


> Where are the gauges and stuff?


The black dish in the middle of the dashboard is a multi-dial from Dakota Digital. Has everything in it.


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

J:son said:


> Sure.
> 
> The car is totally street legal.
> You sit absolutelly perfect in the car if you are over 5 ft 10".
> The driving position is similar to a racing/formel car = perfect.


Can you reach the headunit from the driver's seat?

Or does it have a remote somewhere?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

There is remote control buttons hidden on the back side of the steering wheel´s spokes for everyday functions.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

And the extra gear lever is actually an indicator stalk and full beam and wipers controls.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

thadman said:


> I think im going to have to agree with crash813 on this one...
> 
> Recessing those drivers was one of the worst decisions you could've made (sound quality wise). It looks nice aesthetically, but makes HUGE compromises in the way your drivers are going to perform. Its all about install. You're going to get all sorts of terrible reflections in there, and an uneven response diffraction wise that cannot be fixed with equalization or other electronic means.
> 
> ...


I've wondered about that after seeing vehicles such as Eldridge's 4Runner in which a set of comps is mounted inside the engine compartment and 'tunnels' built through the firewall into the interior. The distance the drivers are recessed in this vehicle is nothing compared to many others.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

J:son said:


> Some pics before the winters testing and tweaking begins.
> 
> In other words. This is probably the last pics of this config.
> 
> Gonna be way better next year..


Who's Corrado is that in the background?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

That would be mine. Couldn´t resist getting another one... 
It´s about to get a bit of treatment this winter, a quite different system then in the Capri, with different goals.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

How did you make the door panels? Completely Fiberglassed? how much did it cost?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The door panels... 
Well the amps sits in custom aluminum rack that s boltes to welded flanges on the inner sheet metal.
The panels themselfes are built using the original (deterioated) door panels, a framework och MDF, stretchable cotton fabric ("jersey"), polyester and fibreglass.
A bit of sanding and then wrap it up in Alcantara ("suede") using 3M blue spray on adhesive. And then get the glasses from the nearest specialist.
Cost of making the panels themselfes is I guess about $50, but the point where we stopped counting costs in this project is long since passed.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> That would be mine. Couldn´t resist getting another one...
> It´s about to get a bit of treatment this winter, a quite different system then in the Capri, with different goals.


Very cool... 16V or G60? I assume you gonna post the install pics?  

Cheers

Leo


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

rb and J

not sure if I said this yet but I FREAKING LOVE THAT INSTALL


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

bdubs767 said:


> rb and J
> 
> not sure if I said this yet but I FREAKING LOVE THAT INSTALL



Thank you. 

Soooo great to hear. 

I have absolutely no idea how many hours I´ve spent in the garage, but words like that makes it totally worth it.

Thanx. :blush:


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

300Z said:


> Very cool... 16V or G60? I assume you gonna post the install pics?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Leo


It´s a G60, that will go "EMMMA Racing".

Pics are coming up as soon as there is more then the instrument cluster and a drivers seat in the car...


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Absolutely love the car guys! Plus old Capri's just look horn.




thadman said:


> I think im going to have to agree with crash813 on this one...
> 
> Recessing those drivers was one of the worst decisions you could've made (sound quality wise). It looks nice aesthetically, but makes HUGE compromises in the way your drivers are going to perform. Its all about install. You're going to get all sorts of terrible reflections in there, and an uneven response diffraction wise that cannot be fixed with equalization or other electronic means.
> 
> ...


Have you heard the car? Just because something doesnt look like it will work doesnt mean it won't. I mean these guys don't strike me as amateurs so I'm sure they tried different positions to make sure they werent going to have issues.


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

crabbdaddy said:


> you should know three things about the swed's and the swiss....1) they always over engineer 2) its always expensive 3) it lasts forever.....


4) Our babes rules ! UK Vs. Sweden


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sportsterdanne said:


> 4) Our babes rules ! UK Vs. Sweden



I don't think I've gone from such excitement to so much horror so quick before when viewing that.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Seems to be impossible to delete a post.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Back.. But not in black fo so much longer...

European finals starting 25th of october. And the car gets painted enxt weekend. I feel it can be a little tight.

Attaching a pic of a rim with a new coat of paint and a "nametag" of who's car it is.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

even though its not, it really does look like chicken wire. therefore it looks like crap, i dont know if that bothers you, but it sure as hell would bother me. spending that much time and money and you have something that looks like you scavenged parts from a farm.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

internecine said:


> even though its not, it really does look like chicken wire. therefore it looks like crap, i dont know if that bothers you, but it sure as hell would bother me. spending that much time and money and you have something that looks like you scavenged parts from a farm.


It's a good thing that its not your car then, isn't it?

Anyway, the dash is completelly rebuilt for this season and the thing that made it to crapy install is now gone.

New pics come in a week.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

J:son said:


> It's a good thing that its not your car then, isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, the dash is completelly rebuilt for this season and the thing that made it to crapy install is now gone.
> 
> New pics come in a week.


awesome! waiting anxiously


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

This is the first time I've seen this thread - and I must say, J:son your install is FANTASTIC. I absolutely love all of the attention to detail and how it's completely custom front to back, and that's only from what I've seen in the pics. I wish more cars were like this here in the States.

Absolutely stunning. And apparently now you've redone the dash. I can't wait for the update


----------



## Sportsterdanne (Jul 14, 2006)

Now with SEAS Lotus frontstage if im not wrong.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Man that's looking good!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

J/w whats with the red........sorta an eye sore compaired to the subtlely done pics on the first page........If there was a red badge/something red on the exterior then i may have worked alright, but just sticks out so awkwardly, mabey black would have been a better choice....


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> J/w whats with the red........sorta an eye sore compaired to the subtlely done pics on the first page........If there was a red badge/something red on the exterior then i may have worked alright, but just sticks out so awkwardly, mabey black would have been a better choice....


looks to be orange on my screen...it's probably in reference to the seas lotus drivers being used.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

jay said:


> looks to be orange on my screen...it's probably in reference to the seas lotus drivers being used.


Ok orange then, it was a brief look, and i didn't look long, just not attractive with the color in there, imo.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Yup it's Koenigsegg's Orange Alcantara.

Wasn't made to be subtle. More to grab attention. It is a demo car. 
Could have been executed a bit better, but we're not exactly know for our sewing skills...


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Hmm in which hall was your car standing during EMMA finals? Didn't notice it for some reason but I would have listened to it.

Tõnu


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

The Capri had a very good spot, just inbetween the DLS and the Pioneer stand. Not many missed it. My blue Pug 406 (stationwagon) was standing behind it.

Listened to Hekki's car and to the Green Pug 206. Hekki is always fun, has unique ideas, and the 206 had some real magic to how it sounded. One of my favorites this year, despite troubles in the tweet.


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Status report.

Won the Swedish championship!
Second place went to the European champion.

The best sounding car in each class goes to a "best of sound" competition.

Won that too.


Can't describe how proud I am. Suddenly it's worth every penny and every hour.

More pics: http://www.garaget.org/?car=68017


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

J:son said:


> Status report.
> 
> Won the Swedish championship!
> Second place went to the European champion.
> ...



congrats guys...we need some more pics of the re done front


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

New costume.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

mm mm mm sex-ay


----------



## BoomZilla (Mar 18, 2008)

Jesus that thing is sexy as hell, very innovative, i love the swedish touch youve put on it.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Just went through this whole thread....
Congratulations and well done! I haven't the words to explain that car and do the work/man hours justice.
I rebuilt/worked ol' capri's before and in just paint & panel there is 100's of hours. Yours looks like 1000's and then there is the stereo... its "ok" too.
Big hello from Sydney Australia!


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Glad you all like it! We'll get you more pics after the weekend!

The car competed in our season premiere and took Best of Sound with quite a margin!


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Rbsarve said:


> Glad you all like it!


 Like it is an understatement. The Capri is a classic, so when you took your to another level....!!!  




> We'll get you more pics after the weekend!
> 
> The car competed in our season premiere and took Best of Sound with quite a margin!


 Excelent... i have friends in mormoul (spel?) so can I assume most comps happen in Stockholm?
Welld done +1 on more pics.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I can only guess you mean Malmoe, where I happen to live for now.
(moving to Stockholm in 3 weeks)

I'll upload som more pics tonite


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Rbsarve said:


> I can only guess you mean Malmoe, where I happen to live for now.
> (moving to Stockholm in 3 weeks)
> 
> I'll upload som more pics tonite


Thats the place! My spelling is terrible. Neat!! look forward to the pics!


----------



## J:son (Aug 22, 2006)

Rbsarve said:


> I'll upload som more pics tonite


It's been a week.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

cool ride man


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

The back end reminds me of the 944.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

chuyler1 said:


> The back end reminds me of the 944.


Oh, that is mean. Drove behind a 944 today and their rear is really awful.

Btw I'm getting a 944 S2 convertible as my next project car. It doesn't have that huge rubber bird bath at the back. :blush: 

The Capris rear is quite angular actually while the 944 is rounded.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice work there!

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Being a capri fanatic, I must say: sweet!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

cool build


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rbsarve said:


> We just made the first showing of a project that has been fairly long in the making. Not fully finished yet, but I thought you might like it...


What i said..


----------

